# Stihl 024 specs



## windthrown (Jan 22, 2007)

Can anyone out there post the basic data on the old model Stihl 024 AV? I cannot find it on the internet anywhere, and the Stihl site does not have it any more. I have a friend that wants to sell one, and I was thinking it might be a good saw with something like a 16" bar for my girlfriend. Dunno about the power to weight ratio though... she is still used to cutting with the baby TH Echo 3000 with a 14" bar. I am trying to ease her into a bigger saw for thinning trees with this coming summer.


----------



## disandat (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow, thats funny. It's like those saws don't even exist. I checked Stihl's web-site and couldn't find it. Hopefully a few of our seasoned professionals will chime in.opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## windthrown (Jan 22, 2007)

Yah, they were around for a long time too. Supposed to be a good saw, on the smaller side, but... I wanna know what the heck they really are!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 22, 2007)

windthrown said:


> Yah, they were around for a long time too. Supposed to be a good saw, on the smaller side, but... I wanna know what the heck they really are!



41.6 cc, 2.1 kW/2.9 hp, 4.7 kg - same as the current MS240  (click on chainsaws, then select MS240).


----------



## disandat (Jan 22, 2007)

That's for UK. They don't list one on the US website. I wonder why, cause theirs a lot of 'em around.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 22, 2007)

*240 in Europe only?*

Yah, weirdness... they only sell the Stihl 024/240 in Europe??? Thanks SawTroll for the UK data. I would have never thought to look there (or think that they sell different saws in Europe than in the US).


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 22, 2007)

and Canada...


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 23, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> and Canada...



At least in the UK, Germany and Canada, but not here in Norway.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 27, 2016)

Someone recently gave me an 024, and my search led me to this old thread!

The saw looks great other than having a fried P&C. Wonder if parts are still available for it?

Anyone have comments on how they run?


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 27, 2016)

MustangMike said:


> Someone recently gave me an 024, and my search led me to this old thread!
> 
> The saw looks great other than having a fried P&C. Wonder if parts are still available for it?
> 
> Anyone have comments on how they run?



The only 024 I have used some ran like you could expect from the specs. It doesn't run like a 242xp, despite the cc and weight are pretty much the same.


----------



## thooks (Mar 27, 2016)

I thought I saw a 241 in the Stihl store yesterday...


BTW, I just bought an 024 AVS. I think it needs some minor work, we will see. It is basically the same size/weight as my 2000 model 026 Pro and has the same bar and chain on it (16"). I hope I get it running good.


----------



## windthrown (Mar 27, 2016)

Yes, the 241 has been available here for some time in the states. It differs from the 024/240 in that it has a small bar mount. The 241 is so expensive here and nearly the cost of a 261 (within $50) that I think that the 261 is a better deal. Unless you want to run the small mount bar with a Picco B&C on the 241, I would opt for the 261. You can get large mount Picco bars and rim drives if you hunt around here in the states. In Europe they sell a large mount Picco B&C and rim kit for the 261 (but not in the states). I run Picco B&C and rim on my 016 and I love that combination, especially with the new aggressive PS chain -the low profile, non safety Picco chain from Stihl-. I would recommend that on any 024 saw as well.


----------



## windthrown (Mar 27, 2016)

MustangMike said:


> Someone recently gave me an 024, and my search led me to this old thread!
> 
> The saw looks great other than having a fried P&C. Wonder if parts are still available for it?
> 
> Anyone have comments on how they run?



Most of the parts are available for it, as 95% of them are the same as the 026. See above for my comments on B&C for them. 024 42mm OEM jugs are $50 on Ebay, used. Do not get the 024 Super jug as that is 42mm but has the same longer stroke crank as the 026. You could update it to an 026 with a crank swap as the cases are the same, but the jug is taller and you will also need a new top cover. Personally I would go with a good used 42mm 024 OEM jug and slug, new Caber rings, and run Picco B&C and it will scream.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks Windthrown. So if I can clean up the jug, new OEM pistons are available?

It is a cute little saw, and other than the P&C seems to be in very good condition.


----------



## windthrown (Mar 27, 2016)

MustangMike said:


> Thanks Windthrown. So if I can clean up the jug, new OEM pistons are available?
> 
> It is a cute little saw, and other than the P&C seems to be in very good condition.



I believe that new OEM pistons should be out there. Depends on the region/shop I suppose. I cannot find a Meteor piston available for the 024. There are some good used OEM 024 pistons on Ebay though.


----------



## Rockjock (Mar 27, 2016)

MustangMike said:


> Someone recently gave me an 024, and my search led me to this old thread!
> 
> The saw looks great other than having a fried P&C. Wonder if parts are still available for it?
> 
> Anyone have comments on how they run?




I own 2 of the 024 AVS and they are great little saws. They have less power than my 026, 44.3 ( I think ) cc but fitted with a wt194 carb 026 muffler ( modded ) they do quite well.


----------



## Oleo-Mac 999 (Mar 27, 2016)

Same bore, but different stroke.

024 AV/Woodboss, 42cc, stroke 30mm, bore 42mm, introduced 1982.

024 AVS(Super), 44.3cc, stroke 32mm, bore 42mm, introduced 1984.

I found this information in another forum


----------



## windthrown (Mar 27, 2016)

Yah, that is what it shows in the 024/026 WS manual.


----------



## Jamo (Mar 28, 2016)

MustangMike said:


> So if I can clean up the jug, new OEM pistons are available?



You might need the attached spares list as well. Has nice pictures as well. 
Original downloaded from here: http://www.motoculture-jean.fr/upload/pdf/024.pdf


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks, nice to have that!


----------



## mayfly95 (Feb 18, 2019)

awesome - been looking for this !




Jamo said:


> You might need the attached spares list as well. Has nice pictures as well.
> Original downloaded from here: http://www.motoculture-jean.fr/upload/pdf/024.pdf


----------



## Eli328 (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi everyone! I’m a complete newbie in chainsaws and everything related was looking at an old Stihl 024 for my partner but the seller says it needs chain changing. Now for what I read so far it should be a relatively short bar and small saw but the seller says bar is 19” and chain 22”. Is that possible? And if so, What sort of chain do I need? I checked on Stihl website and they have so many different types... i’m Just overwhelmed! 
Thank you all for your help


----------



## Huskitoter (Aug 18, 2019)

The chain needs to match the bar and sprocket. You're right that small saws usually come with shorter bars. However, they can usually accommodate longer bars, which some people prefer for various reasons.

Not familiar with stihl, but someone will be along to tell you if 19" is one of their standard sizes.


----------

